# Dimming stat making heat mat buzz



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Is this normal?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

to what i know dimming stat are not made to be used whit heat mat as there need 50watts to work


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

From what i read, some Habistat need a minimum 40w load, but the Microclimate i have only needs 5W.

I also done some reading before ordering, and found people saying it's fine to use.

I guess i will change the settings to Pulse and see what happens.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dimming stats need a minimum wattage to work. I suspect that the 5W minimum that Microclimate state could be a typo.

Dimming stats are designed to work with bulbs, hence the name "dimming" - they dim the light by reducing power, so reducing the temperature. Matts are best controlled by either on/off mat stats or pulse stats.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

ian14 said:


> Dimming stats need a minimum wattage to work. I suspect that the 5W minimum that Microclimate state could be a typo.
> 
> Dimming stats are designed to work with bulbs, hence the name "dimming" - they dim the light by reducing power, so reducing the temperature. Matts are best controlled by either on/off mat stats or pulse stats.


Will give the Pulse a try.

I have found several threads on several forums that say the Microclimate needs only a minimum of 5W.


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

My microclimate unit makes a buzz, works fine though, even makes the buzz when on pulse or timed, not just dimm


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

The sound has an odd phase to it, when you look directly at the i
Unit, its almost unaudible, but if you turn sideways its louder, weird lol


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

what stat you use ?


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

SublimeSparo said:


> The sound has an odd phase to it, when you look directly at the i
> Unit, its almost unaudible, but if you turn sideways its louder, weird lol




Yes, i am aware the the Microclimate buzz, but i have the actual heat mats buzzing.

I have been doind some reading now and it seems normal when they are hooked up to dimming stats, so i will just change the settings to pulse. It's more annoying then anything else.


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

When a dimming thermostat is working at very low levels it is normal to hear a buzz sound similar to a digital house hold light dimmer if you listen when it's dimmed down you will hear a buzz this is because of the interference suppression built into the thermostat.

Your correct in saying that all microclimate dimmers can work down to 5 w or even lower than that. This is because all microclimate dimmers have been digital for over 10 years. So that covers all b1,b1me, ht versions and the dl1 & dl1me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

I had the same issue with my dimming digi stat when combined with a lucky reptile pro mat. When I changed the stat to a pulse, it stopped buzzing. The lucky reptile mats are brilliant by the way.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Microclimate said:


> When a dimming thermostat is working at very low levels it is normal to hear a buzz sound similar to a digital house hold light dimmer if you listen when it's dimmed down you will hear a buzz this is because of the interference suppression built into the thermostat.
> 
> Your correct in saying that all microclimate dimmers can work down to 5 w or even lower than that. This is because all microclimate dimmers have been digital for over 10 years. So that covers all b1,b1me, ht versions and the dl1 & dl1me
> 
> ...


Thank you, i have spoken to you guys on the phone earlier in the week and it's all sorted now.

Great customer service as usual, i spoke to you a few times before. The Prime 2 is an awesome product, i have a few of them now.


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

Ahh I remember you calling glad it's all sorted. Pleased we could be of help and really pleased you like the primes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

